# Adding a new filter during my first week of fishless cycle.



## Raul (Sep 12, 2011)

I just started my fish less cycle this last weekend with a 55G aquarium, the tank came with a power filter ( I bought it used) but I was still looking for an eheim 2215 filter which I already ordered, would it matter if i add the filter on this stage of the cycle, still no nitrites, and I was just going to add the filter and once it is cycled I will remove the power filter.

would that be fine, or by doing this it might just reset and I will have to do the ammonia load again?


--Raul.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That should work, you will get bacteria buildup in both. Once you remove the power filter though you may have a small spike as you will be removing part of the bacteria.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2011)

Or should i just keep both, the 2215 it is enough filtration up to 90G but not sure having two filter is OK or not? the power filter might just end up something to move the water .

Is the Aqua tech from Walmart, which i am sure it is not top of the line


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes aquatech is from walmart.

You can never have to much filtration on a tank. I would just keep both going as long as you have room for both.

I have 2 fx5's on my 220 and they are rated at 400 gal each.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that you are right that the one would be enough but two wouldn't hurt. The good thing about having two filters is that if one fails there is always another. Also If you want to start a new tank you can move over one filter and have almost no cycling time, also handy for a hospital tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Susan and Snail. Two is better than one! Extra bacteria and, if one fails you have a back up until you can fix the broken one. (I've got a 20g tank with an AC30 and an AC20 - first is rated for a 30g and second is rated for a 20g. I've also got a 36g tank with an AC70 and an Aqueon 30 - first is rated for a 70g and second is rated for a 40g.) You can never over filter, but you can under filter.


----------

